# Marwari Horse (curled in ears)



## tinker88 (23 December 2008)

Hi,

My indian friend is thinking of importing some of his horses but was wondering if there was a market over here for marwari horses???
 they r the type with the pointed in ears. 

stand about 15-17hh,  
	
	
		
		
	


	





they jump, supposed to have a close relationship with handler - like arabs, 
but what disapline do u think they would do over here???

what price would you put on a clasically "marwari" trained horse


----------



## seche (23 December 2008)

Ive ridden several Marwari horses in India - Tollygunge -Calcutta to be precise - super horses ideally suited to India as they cope with heat etc very well, the one I rode had been well schooled and jumped happily about 2ft9 but in all honesty im not sure if there would be a market for them over here.. 
- I can imagine the masses would be rude about their fantastic ears. and whats it to a Arab for endurance or and ISH X for pony club etc? Having ridden them they are nice enough though I wouldn't go out and by one but then nothing is the same for me as a TB. That said I know of someone who has a handful as polo ponies, they are very intelligent.


----------



## SpruceRI (23 December 2008)

I suppose like all newly imported horses there will be a market for them as in they're something different.

The 'problem' with imported horses is that they tend to be of a much higher price than the horses that already live here, so it takes years and years for them to be sold into the general riding/competition market as no one can afford them.


----------



## Rhandir (23 December 2008)

I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that they couldn't be imported to the UK as they carry some not very nice disease. Your friend should check this out before he spends any money on the venture


----------



## tinker88 (23 December 2008)

really??

Ive googled loads but not found anything much on them apart from breed standards etc. They r very popular in america.

more research required!!!  thanks guys


----------



## Rhandir (23 December 2008)

Iv'e been looking too, might be an idea to contact DEFRA  - the only reference I've found is this:-

During another visit two years later, Kellys second shipment of horses was slated to arrive, but she was still juggling flight schedules with the availability of slots at U.S. quarantine centers. (Her horses were to fly Korean Air the long way around the world, because the European Union barred Indian horses from even touching down to refuel due to fears about the spread of contagious animal diseases.) Kelly was showing me her prize stallion Dilraj when her stable manager, Jennifer Blais, rushed out to us with a cordless phone. Joe Santorelli! she said. He has space in L.A. Kelly took the receiver and, after hearing when the California quarantine center would be available, asked the importer to hold a place there until she could again talk with Korean Air. When she hung up, she said, Apparently a lot of Americans like to import horses to give away as Christmas presents.

Logistics for her first shipment of Marwari horses, in 2000, had been even more complicated. From door to door, including veterinary fees, transport charges and quarantine space, the shipment had cost her more than $10,000 a horse, even with shipping the six animals in sets of three, the capacity of the airlines shipping pallet. Although all of her horses had been certified as healthy before leaving India, when they reached America one mare tested positive for piroplasmosis, a tick-borne infection that damages red blood cells. The mare was not allowed past customs. Once the U.S. Department of Agriculture veterinarian rejected Kellys horse, no other country would accept it, either. For ten weeks, Kelly had fought to keep the veterinarian from euthanizing the mare, buying time by raising the specter of an international incident. Eventually, the vet steered her to Dr. Ralph Knowles, an expert on piro, who arranged for treatment in Venezuela, a reprieve that cost Marwari Bloodlines another $15,000. Today, Shyamla is doing beautifully in Chappaquiddick, pregnant with her second foal 

You can read the whole story here:-  Marwari Horses brought to America


----------



## Tharg (24 December 2008)

I love Marwari horses

   I wonder what they would be like if they were crossed with a cob or a hunter.


----------



## tinker88 (24 December 2008)

wow !!

Thanks, he will be disapointed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




What a shame


----------



## the watcher (24 December 2008)

I understand one or two people have started breeding them in the UK, but as has been said, importing them makes little financial sense.


----------

